# Lone Star Pony Club Performance Show



## Slagle (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Morning,

Well I have gotten the Lone Star Pony Club Performance Show sanctioned and the information is on my web site at www.wa-fullfarm/DoubleSS If you have trouble with it just write me at [email protected]

The October 14, 15 & 16, 2011 show will be in Glen Rose, TX. The judges are Jim McKeith, MI and Roger Parulshi, NY.

The November 11, 12, & 13, 2011 show will be in Alvarado, TX. The judges are Barbara Ellison, FL and Sid Hutchcraft, FL.

Both shows will start on Friday at 3 pm and then at 8 am on Sat. & Sun.

Please be sure and mark your calandars for these two fun filled weekends.


----------

